# Ramblings on a rainy PNW day.



## Hddnis (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm sitting here looking out the window, the sun is up but the day is gray and rain is coming down. Pouring so hard in fact that the gutters can't keep up and there is a curtain of water obscuring my view of the little fish pond outside the window by my desk. There is a nice fire going in the woodstove, burning some partly bug eaten fir snag that had grown along side the driveway. 

Faced with such a day I've got some choices to make, namely will I work outdoors or in? I've sized up the wind and it is all wrong for dealing with those Doug Fir snags that are leaning towards the power lines. I could climb and take down the Cotton Willow, but I'd be getting slapped by the Doug Firs it grows up into. No, I think I'll work on some projects in the shop. I've got the dehumidifier running, the only way in that old shop to keep the damp away during the wet season. 

I'll make a few phone calls to follow up on some work leads, maybe pin down something to put a little of the spendable green in my pocket. Sometime this afternoon I'll let the little guy help me move a wheelbarrow load of firewood inside by the stove. He loves to carry it from the door to the stack by the stove. He reverently calls the woodstove and the fire inside the "Baappa!", not sure where he got that from, but he insists on it. I guess at 20 months you can sort of call it like you see it.

First thing in the shop will be some welding to fix an aluminum truck tool box lid. After that I've got four 36" and one 32" bars that need dressed. Then a carb rebuild on the little garden tractor. Next I think I'll put the new bearings in the mower. The grass is going to love all this rain and be growing like crazy when the sun graces us with his shine and warmth.

Of course, I might decide to hang it all and go fishing.


Mr. HE


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 29, 2010)

Heck with it...go fishin!


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing like the rain on the coast here today, but it is looking gloomy, and I gotta go shoe some horses...hopefully they have a barn, as I hate bein bent over in the rain...unless I am runnin a powersaw, fallin big timber...them days are gone I think  Have a good day


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 29, 2010)

Pourin' up here on Whidbey Island, WA too... but we also have the friggin' wind comin' right down the Straits of Juan de Fuca... and it barrels in to the West Side of the Island... Fun Stuff... 

Gary


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 29, 2010)

You too.

Don't get too wet shoeing those horses. I agree on the falling part. If the wind were just a bit less I take down those snags. Couple of 14" DBH and about 100'. Feet got wet and they just tipped into the neighboring trees. 

Let us know if they had a barn to keep you dry.



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 29, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Pourin' up here on Whidbey Island, WA too... but we also have the friggin' wind comin' right down the Straits of Juan de Fuca... and it barrels in to the West Side of the Island... Fun Stuff...
> 
> Gary





I was looking at the regional radar this morning and it doesn't show many areas where it isn't raining today. Big 'ol blanket of wet out there. Mix in the wind and you get all kinds of fun. I'd rather it had wind with it. A still day of downpours is really borining, wind gives it some life. Keep yer head down and stay safe.



Mr. HE


----------



## PineFever (Mar 29, 2010)

no rain down here in So Cal......but it's coming, Wed or Thurs which means a dirty four letter word around here...SNOW.
The 72+ inches of snow we have received so far this winter was just finally getting melted to a reasonable amount to allow access into the national forest. Most of the Ice is melted on Big Bear Lake and soon the Public launch ramps will be open. 
The trout will kill anything shiny being trolled behind the boat. I mean you can limit in 30 min or so. Limit being 5.
My Vote is to go fishing!

Ed 
Stay Safe Out and Up There


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 29, 2010)

PineFever said:


> no rain down here in So Cal......but it's coming, Wed or Thurs which means a dirty four letter word around here...SNOW.
> The 72+ inches of snow we have received so far this winter was just finally getting melted to a reasonable amount to allow access into the national forest. Most of the Ice is melted on Big Bear Lake and soon the Public launch ramps will be open.
> The trout will kill anything shiny being trolled behind the boat. I mean you can limit in 30 min or so. Limit being 5.
> My Vote is to go fishing!
> ...



Ed,

I lived on Eagle Point for 5 years until we moved up here last July. I ran the snowmaking pump house at Bear Mountain in the winter.

We are supposed to get rain & snow through this week.



.


----------



## teatersroad (Mar 29, 2010)

grew up on the westside, from Ashland to Arlington. We're getting some of that storm here, I find it very comforting. Makes me a little homesick. 

Sometimes you feel the history of this land, for it's weather. Other times its just a bear to work in.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 29, 2010)

We are getting this storm right off the Pacific, roaring wind, sheets of rain, pounding surf, not very warm.
I think I will pull out all the shooting irons and give them the once over, then wander out and talk to my McCullochs.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 29, 2010)

PineFever said:


> no rain down here in So Cal......but it's coming, Wed or Thurs which means a dirty four letter word around here...SNOW.
> The 72+ inches of snow we have received so far this winter was just finally getting melted to a reasonable amount to allow access into the national forest. Most of the Ice is melted on Big Bear Lake and soon the Public launch ramps will be open.
> The trout will kill anything shiny being trolled behind the boat. I mean you can limit in 30 min or so. Limit being 5.
> My Vote is to go fishing!
> ...




That almost takes the sport out of fishing. "Here fishy fishy, jump in my boat why don't 'ya." lol



LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Ed,
> 
> I lived on Eagle Point for 5 years until we moved up here last July. I ran the snowmaking pump house at Bear Mountain in the winter.
> 
> ...



I need to move to a higher elevation, not enough snow. I love the stuff and I'm always driving to enjoy it. Grrrr.



teatersroad said:


> grew up on the westside, from Ashland to Arlington. We're getting some of that storm here, I find it very comforting. Makes me a little homesick.
> 
> Sometimes you feel the history of this land, for it's weather. Other times its just a bear to work in.



I hear ya' This weather is what makes home home for me. When I was little I'd go out and play in the rain. Come in cold and soaked. Stomping through mud puddles, building dams in the street gutters, then bridges over the lakes I'd just made. Nothing like a rainy day to calm the soul.



RandyMac said:


> We are getting this storm right off the Pacific, roaring wind, sheets of rain, pounding surf, not very warm.
> I think I will pull out all the shooting irons and give them the once over, then wander out and talk to my McCullochs.




I envy you. Coast on a stormy day is the best. What kind of guns are you cleaning today?




Mr. HE


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 29, 2010)

Yesterday (Sunday) I took my shirt off at 11:00 and worked in the yard all day. Today it is misty but still pretty warm. Thursday I have a small job cutting up a bay tree that fell in a local creek and is lodged up against the culvert. I have to have city employee with me all day to fend off the residents even though the waterway is public property. I'm hoping it won't rain that day.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 29, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> You too.
> 
> Don't get too wet shoeing those horses. I agree on the falling part. If the wind were just a bit less I take down those snags. Couple of 14" DBH and about 100'. Feet got wet and they just tipped into the neighboring trees.
> 
> ...



No barn, but it was a false alarm...little bit of drizzle with some wimpy gusts. Must not have rained much cuz I brought my tin coat along. Actually was good shoeing weather!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 29, 2010)

Got some WILD hail about noon here. Shoulda heard the planting crew wailing! It's been a squall line ever since: rain -- shine --rain -- shine -- rain -- shine -- (ad infinitum, ad nauseum). It's sunny at this very moment but I can see the next rain five minutes away. Osps! There goes the sun. Musta jinxed myself. Oh, well. Guess I'll go grind some chains.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 29, 2010)

All I can get here in eastern oregon is wind:censored:

Dark clouds all around but no rain, I like rain...


----------



## BigE (Mar 29, 2010)

Fishing gets my vote as well - as long as you save some for me!

I've got the dehumidifier running out in the shop, along with a wood stove out there. If I ran the dehumidifier 24/7, I could keep the shop around 80%-85% humidity. Without it, 95%+. Rust would form overnight on the tablesaw.

With both the wood stove and the dehumidifier, I've got the humidity level right at 60%, and that's just running both on the weekends. I pulled 2 gallons of water out of the air yesterday, though.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 29, 2010)

For this rainy and windy day. I spent most of it in Roseburg. Had a 12:30pm appointment at the VA. Annual check up. Things turned out really good for me. Though they keep preaching about how I need to stop smoking. Swung buy a pawn shop up there to see what saws they had. A 575XP for 500$, 032AV ?$ didn't look and some kind of crapsman. Came back home. Sitting in my small work area cleaning up the Homelite 995D a buddy game me.


----------



## BigE (Mar 29, 2010)

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/grd/1667396940.html

032 for $100 in the Gorge. No b/c. Quite a drive, though.


----------



## slowp (Mar 29, 2010)

I drove for a couple of hours to a Safeway parking lot. It was windy and rainy. A logger showed up and guided me up to his landing--I'm covering for vacationing people in an unknown to me area. That was another hour. It was windy and rainy and haily and not nice. He and I marked and cruised trees that need to come down for a helicopter landing. Then we wandered up and looked at the next unit and the marking. I'm glad I don't work there all the time. The ground is rockier than here and makes my ankles hurt. Whine for the day!The weather was too nasty and the helicopter was not flying. Because the road was wet, they could not haul. However, they could build the landing which they were going to do. 

The creeks and what I think was a river were too muddy to fish. I saw no elk to kill. I drove 3 hours back. The drive was long enough to dry out in, but I have a fire going in the woodstove, fed the Used Grapple Cat, and will soon push pills down the throat of the Used Dog. He's doing fine. 

The sign that tells us what to do says TRACTION TIRES REQUIRED and CHAINS REQUIRED ON VEHICLES 10000 GVR AND UP. That would be for White Pass, elevation 4500 feet. I really need to get that season pass!

Grapple Cat update: I thought he had run away, as he was nowhere to be found last night or this morning, but he reappeared and meowed for the first time. I think he has mastered the Cat Door, even though I put it in backwards.


----------



## PineFever (Mar 29, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Ed,
> 
> I lived on Eagle Point for 5 years until we moved up here last July. I ran the snowmaking pump house at Bear Mountain in the winter.
> 
> ...



Hello Larrytcg,
Do you miss the Ole Mountain Top?
Ah yes Eagle Point off of Eureka and BB Blvd. Caught a lot of trout all around that peninsula. I'm in Sugarloaf. You sure missed the Biggest Snowfall since 1969 this winter.
Speaking of Bear Mountain, I was just on a removal over in MoonRidge Last Week. Is the elevation where your at in Oregon about the same as here?


Ed 
Stay Safe Out and Up There


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 30, 2010)

The front took 8 hours to pass, very windy, very wet, temps in mid fifties. We had four hours of relative calm, and have settled in to the squall pattern, with one walking through about an hour after the last one left. They last a half hour, trying to beat everything flat, then wander off. I'd bet the Smith is blown out. Another storm is already approaching the coast, reminds me of the old days.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 30, 2010)

All this means one thing: that El Nino pattern is passed and it's back to business as usual. I, for one, am relieved... even though it means tomorrow's gonna be a murky one.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 30, 2010)

Got up this morning and it was 34 degrees outside... the dog looked at me when I let him out for his mornin' pee like "Seriously? It's cold out there! Where's Spring?"

I shoved him out the door with my foot. Hes a bigger and older version of Patty's Used Dog... Think of a 120 pound Chocolate lab with gray muzzle and paws...  So I had to shove kinda hard... 

Gary


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 30, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Got up this morning and it was 34 degrees outside... the dog looked at me when I let him out for his mornin' pee like "Seriously? It's cold out there! Where's Spring?"
> 
> I shoved him out the door with my foot. Hes a bigger and older version of Patty's Used Dog... Think of a 120 pound Chocolate lab with gray muzzle and paws...  So I had to shove kinda hard...
> 
> Gary



It rained all day yesterday and then finally started snowing around 5:00 yesterday afternoon. There's about 2"-3" of snow out there and my four goldens couldn't wait to get out there in it, even if it isn't enough to play in. Then Emma, my 2 year old b1tch wouldn't come in, even for cookies. 

The colder it is the more they like it, when it was -21F back in December, they thought that was really neat. 

.


----------



## teatersroad (Mar 30, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> It rained all day yesterday and then finally started snowing around 5:00 yesterday afternoon. There's about 2"-3" of snow out there and my four goldens couldn't wait to get out there in it, even if it isn't enough to play in. Then Emma, my 2 year old b1tch wouldn't come in, even for cookies.
> 
> The colder it is the more they like it, when it was -21F back in December, they thought that was really neat.
> 
> .



cheers, just a skiff across the way. the fertile female dog is in heat so the 'yotes are asking for her. 80mph wind down in wagontire yesterday.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 30, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> It rained all day yesterday and then finally started snowing around 5:00 yesterday afternoon. There's about 2"-3" of snow out there and my four goldens couldn't wait to get out there in it, even if it isn't enough to play in. Then Emma, my 2 year old b1tch wouldn't come in, even for cookies.
> 
> The colder it is the more they like it, when it was -21F back in December, they thought that was really neat.
> 
> .



LMAO... 

When Yukon was a lil' younger... he loved the snow, and the cold. Would sit in a duck blind all day long with ice all over him... good dog.

But now that he is 12, and has arthritis, and a little hip dysplasia... he no likey the cold too much anymore.  He's offically "retired"...

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 30, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO...
> 
> When Yukon was a lil' younger... he loved the snow, and the cold. Would sit in a duck blind all day long with ice all over him... good dog.
> 
> ...



i bet he still gets excited when you pick up the shot gun! Grandpa Pops & I used to go out shooting squirrels, wed sometimes get a few miles away from the house. We shot 22s. his black lab Bud would come full tilt shortly after the first shots had been fired. thats dedication when you run 2 miles to come play!!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 30, 2010)

Last February, two of the girls...







.


----------



## oregoncutter (Mar 30, 2010)

*I'd have been happy to have some rain today!*

After chaining up to get to work today, inorder to work in about a foot and half of snow for a few hours, I almost missed the 50mph gusts blowing around on Monday!


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 30, 2010)

Cold and rainy again. I had work to do today so that was good. Not paid, but it keeps me busy and a little giving never hurt anyone. 

It was snowing all around, several accidents. Never hit the valley floor, just in the foot hills and outlying areas. The wind was real cold brrrrrrrr!



Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2010)

Sounds like more of the same today. I drove up far enough to see there were no tracks in the snow, so no logger to go harass. Drove lower and checked out roads. Cut a maple out of a road then found a small slide blocking the end. I hate when this happens and it happens every year.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 31, 2010)

Had a nice snowy morning yesterday beautiful if ya like snow like me. This morning I see weird blue stuff between the giant clouds.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2010)

*This Is Why We Live Here*

After the storm. 18 inches of new stuff up at the top of the haul road. Lordy, it was a pretty day, for a while. 

I left my skis at home!!!

























Now, just an hour ago I was out walking in the rain with The Used Dog and we heard a thunder boom. Looks to be another dark and stormy night.


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 31, 2010)

Today was another beautiful day in Oregon. Spring is in the air. We're working on the North side of the Umpqua/Rouge divide. Had everything from sunshine to snow. Rain and hail. It was a good day to be out tromping in the woods.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 31, 2010)

It was mostly sunny here today, except for occasional showers, then POW! a mother of a hailstorm right at 5PM. Now it's clear again, and I'm watching the sun go down across the water.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 31, 2010)

Went for a little walk up the hill today. Mt Si in north bend rambling with my feet. Valley floor 3600 feet below even had some blue sky.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 31, 2010)

Those are some damn nice pics Brian, or whatever the heck I'm supposed to call you


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Mar 31, 2010)

Kinda snowed off and on here today, snowing now but not enough to amount to anything. Better to walk the dogs in than rain.

I saw pictures that it was actually _sunny_ up on Whidbey today. It was strange, objects in the photos were making these marks on the ground called "shadows" or something like that. Odd.

.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2010)

hah Larry, didn't take long for you to aclimatize.
Not much rain here today, cold and breezy, tomorrow looks good and I'll be sleeping through it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Apr 1, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Got up this morning and it was 34 degrees outside... the dog looked at me when I let him out for his mornin' pee like "Seriously? It's cold out there! Where's Spring?"
> 
> I shoved him out the door with my foot. Hes a bigger and older version of Patty's Used Dog... Think of a 120 pound Chocolate lab with gray muzzle and paws...  So I had to shove kinda hard...
> 
> Gary



My dog isn't even a year old and it weigs 150


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 1, 2010)

Today for a few minutes I clearly saw this bright golden orb in the sky. About the time my eyes adjusted to the brilliance all around me it was gone.




Mr. HE


----------



## joesawer (Apr 1, 2010)

PineFever said:


> Hello Larrytcg,
> Do you miss the Ole Mountain Top?
> Ah yes Eagle Point off of Eureka and BB Blvd. Caught a lot of trout all around that peninsula. I'm in Sugarloaf. You sure missed the Biggest Snowfall since 1969 this winter.
> Speaking of Bear Mountain, I was just on a removal over in MoonRidge Last Week. Is the elevation where your at in Oregon about the same as here?
> ...






Do I know you? I have done a little work on your side of the mountain.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 1, 2010)

I would rather have been out today in the most miserable weather the skys could throw at me.
Instead stuck in a meeting room arguing proposed WACs (Washington Administrative Codes) with bureaucrat types. Makes me wish for the days of cold wet feet and hands.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2010)

Humptulips said:


> I would rather have been out today in the most miserable weather the skys could throw at me.
> Instead stuck in a meeting room arguing proposed WACs (Washington Administrative Codes) with bureaucrat types. Makes me wish for the days of cold wet feet and hands.



Four hours in a meeting is always longer than four hours anywhere else. We're having our Annual Be Good Or Else And Do More With Less series of meetings now. Re-runs from last year.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2010)

We have those kinda meetings weakly, farkin' government anyways.

Cold here now, into the 30s, crap. Hwy 199 is closed, rock slide, could be open sometime tommorrow, I'm betting Friday's storm will close it again.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2010)

Hah! I usually escape those meetings by pleading, "logging emergency" and saying the word "contract".


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 1, 2010)

It's about time for the annual PNW weather tease. Lovely Sping weather followed by two months of rain, ending July 5. I'll bask in the tease and justify the latter with 'we really need the rain' bs. 

Cool warkable day here.

edit> oh, wait. I live on the East Side now. nevermind.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 1, 2010)

17F and sunny this morning, just about time to go run the dogs...while I walk. Here's what's coming up...








.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 1, 2010)

Sunny and pleasent, tomorrow, not so much.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Im convinced, im in the chittiest part of oregon(besides just south of me). i want big trees in rain forests. Harsh weather on steep alpine slopes, fat fish in raging rivers. Dont get othin bit wind here in La Grande, even the timber here sucks, its taller back east!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 1, 2010)

Head out to Gold beach


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2010)

"Hiking" in heavy Viking Caulks is not enjoyable. The boots are heavy, they eat socks, and are not kind to feet. They're barely tolerable for working in a unit, but for hiking any distance. 

I WAAAHNT MY KULIENS!

Rant over. Thank goodness for Crocs.


----------



## little possum (Apr 1, 2010)

Meadow Beaver, what kinda dog you got?


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 1, 2010)

slowp said:


> "Hiking" in heavy Viking Caulks is not enjoyable. The boots are heavy, they eat socks, and are not kind to feet. They're barely tolerable for working in a unit, but for hiking any distance.
> 
> I WAAAHNT MY KULIENS!
> 
> Rant over. Thank goodness for Crocs.





I've felt your pain. I have lots of boots because each task seems to need a different type. That's my excuse for having so many pairs.




Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 2, 2010)

I took down a couple of hung up trees today. First one went with just a good face and then a fast back cut. It was uprooting and the stump setting back released enough pressure to get it moving. Second one started to go and then hung up worse after the top moved about ten feet. I was sure it would, but there was no other way to do it. I could have set up the hinge to pull more to the right, but the angle needed to swing it free of the other trees would have sent it into the power lines. 

So, following the plan B, I set a winch up and put the cable so it would roll the butt sideways. The ten feet it had moved at the top was enough that the power lines were out of danger. Tree made about half a revolution and dropped right where I wanted it, and the very tip top was six inches off the edge of the road. I'd like to pretend I'm that good, but the truth would bite me in the hind end next one so I'll try to be humble.

I'll see if I can get some pics of the logs tomorrow. They are not big. I've already bucked them to length for my bandsaw mill, I've still got to skid 'em out.


Mr. HE


----------



## joesawer (Apr 2, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I took down a couple of hung up trees today. First one went with just a good face and then a fast back cut. It was uprooting and the stump setting back released enough pressure to get it moving. Second one started to go and then hung up worse after the top moved about ten feet. I was sure it would, but there was no other way to do it. I could have set up the hinge to pull more to the right, but the angle needed to swing it free of the other trees would have sent it into the power lines.
> 
> So, following the plan B, I set a winch up and put the cable so it would roll the butt sideways. The ten feet it had moved at the top was enough that the power lines were out of danger. Tree made about half a revolution and dropped right where I wanted it, and the very tip top was six inches off the edge of the road. I'd like to pretend I'm that good, but the truth would bite me in the hind end next one so I'll try to be humble.
> 
> ...






What kind of band mill are you running?


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 2, 2010)

joesawer said:


> What kind of band mill are you running?




It's a homebuilt set up, actually not running yet. I've got a few things left to finish, it's real simple overall, 16hp V-Twin. I've got plenty of logs waiting once it's done. lol


Mr. HE


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 2, 2010)

Anybody tired of rain yet? Looks like we have a strong storm coming in tonight.
http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/FXC/make_img.php?wfo=eka&iname=Active_Screen1L&size=1&force=no
Check out the neato graphics, are they using Paint? Love the pink arrows


----------



## Burvol (Apr 2, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Anybody tired of rain yet? Looks like we have a strong storm coming in tonight.
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/FXC/make_img.php?wfo=eka&iname=Active_Screen1L&size=1&force=no
> Check out the neato graphics, are they using Paint? Love the pink arrows



Chit Brother, I'm packing the snow calks today. Suppose to be a real peach today. I'll report back later in some logging thread. See ya


----------



## slowp (Apr 2, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Anybody tired of rain yet? Looks like we have a strong storm coming in tonight.
> http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/FXC/make_img.php?wfo=eka&iname=Active_Screen1L&size=1&force=no
> Check out the neato graphics, are they using Paint? Love the pink arrows



I can wear my Kuliens in the rain. I've been in the snow doing layout. Yesterday finished the one with a bit of a walk into. Wearing the non Kuliens because of snow. I could see the sun was out on the other side of the drainage, but not where I was. The snow was melting and making for a constant drip drip so it didn't matter that it wasn't raining, I still got wet. Moving too much for raingear, you know the story. 

But it wasn't raining. 

What was neat, was seeing CLEARCUT tags on the backside of the trees that I was hanging PARTIAL CUT tags on. Where the never done clearcut had been planned was now over ripe Hemlock, Cedar, and DF. Lots of defect.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 2, 2010)

It's Friday. We finished our unit and the boss want's us to drag our feet for one more day on it. It's going to be raining, windy and miserable. So guess what the boss wants us to do? Have a damn bbq out on the sight. It's a waste of time, the food is cheap and I have better things to be doing. Like starting our new unit.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 2, 2010)

So "they" say: 
*Today*_: Snow showers. High near 39. Breezy, with a south southwest wind between 23 and 28 mph, with gusts as high as 43 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. _

.


----------



## teatersroad (Apr 2, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> So "they" say:
> *Today*_: Snow showers. High near 39. Breezy, with a south southwest wind between 23 and 28 mph, with gusts as high as 43 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible. _
> 
> .



Dumping snow in the Ochocos.


----------



## little possum (Apr 2, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> It's a homebuilt set up, actually not running yet. I've got a few things left to finish, it's real simple overall, 16hp V-Twin. I've got plenty of logs waiting once it's done. lol
> 
> 
> Mr. HE


Any chance there may be a build thread on it, or some pictures somewhere?
Thanks


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 2, 2010)

little possum said:


> Any chance there may be a build thread on it, or some pictures somewhere?
> Thanks





I might put something up when it's done in the milling forum. I don't have a lot of pictures of it yet because I've been putting it together by the piece for about six months now. Getting pretty close and that makes me happy.



Mr. HE


----------



## little possum (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks Mr HE.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 2, 2010)

Well i am eating my words now. the snow is coming down harder than it has all winter...


----------



## little possum (Apr 2, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Well i am eating my words now. the snow is coming down harder than it has all winter...



Almost 80 here on the right coast


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 2, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Well i am eating my words now. the snow is coming down harder than it has all winter...





If you get thirsty you can eat the snow too. Just make sure someone didn't yellow it first. lol

I was up in the snow on Wednesday. All we're getting here in the valley is hail and sleet and wind and sun, all jumbled up.

I'm really glad I got those leaning hung up trees down yesterday. The ground is so wet and the wind we have today would have tipped them right into the power lines for sure. They started to tip over with an east wind a couple weeks ago, pulling up roots out of soggy ground, they had a bit of root rot from wet feet. This left them hung up on their SW sides. This strong wind is out of the SW and would have just swung and pushed them over right onto the lines on the north side.



Mr. HE


----------



## madhatte (Apr 2, 2010)

Winds gusting to around 45 here, sustained around 15. I stayed in and rebuilt relaskops and spencer tapes for the seasonal employees who will be arriving soon. A well-adjusted relaskop is a joy to use. The older ones are way better than the newer ones -- much closer tolerances and wider adjustment bands. Oh, and the new ones have the crappy plastic windows that always pop out. Got caught up on GIS work as well. Mneh. It's beer-thirty SOMEWHERE.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 5, 2010)

More wind here today.

I'd be working in the shop and I'd hear a thud from a branch and then screeching as the branch would slide across the roof. 

Inside now and I'm watching branches blowing across the yard. They are breaking off about 60' up and then being carried 120-200' on the wind. This little gale is breaking off stuff that was fine with the last wind storm. My yard looks like a wreck now, several branches blocking my cars and trucks in the driveway. Sadly nothing big enough to require a chainsaw yet. LOL



Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (Apr 5, 2010)

We had wind yesterday. 

I'm stuck in a class for 2 more days. It is so interesting I found myself starting to nod off this morning. One down, two to go. I'll maybe take some coffee tomorrow. We're sitting in the back row, but there aren't enough people for anonymous dozing.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm in class Mon-Tue also: S-231 Engine Boss (Single Resource). Be good to have that one signed off. We're burning piles Thursday.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 6, 2010)

Mmmm.... Rolling Rock. I have no idea when I start my Forest Law 1/2 classes. But my boss has me lined up to take them. That's about the only classes I remember him telling me about. So naturally there's more to come. 13th we're taking our refresher, pack test and doing our hearing tests. Joy.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2010)

I think our refresher will be in May -- we'll probably wait 'til the seasonals roll in and then do all the pack tests at once.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2010)

Two down, one to go.....snorrrrrrrrr.


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2010)

It is cold, windy, and SNOWING. I think it means more plowing to be done. 
Brrrrrr.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2010)

Windy here, but the sun's out at the moment. I can see the next squall about 15 minutes out. It's cold here, too.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 8, 2010)

Cool here, off and on heavy rain with hail. If it keeps up I won't have to pressure wash the house siding and clean the windows on the west side of the house.:jawdrop:



Mr. HE


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody seen my sun glasses?


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Anybody seen my sun glasses?




Hope you find them. You'd need them up here for the sucker holes.:greenchainsaw:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IoFxOV47Zfg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IoFxOV47Zfg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 8, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Anybody seen my sun glasses?




I'll trade 'ya a can of Oregon rain for a can of California sunshine. I'll even throw in a note telling you where your sunglasses are.:greenchainsaw:




Mr. HE


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 9, 2010)

My kingdom for a couple cans of 'wind stop' (tm)

Harry K


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> My kingdom for a couple cans of 'wind stop' (tm)
> 
> Harry K



I'll go for some of that, we had a fairweather gale today, gusts in the mid 40s. Frost expected this morning, then the north wind again.........


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I'll trade 'ya a can of Oregon rain for a can of California sunshine. I'll even throw in a note telling you where your sunglasses are.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair enough. When it's 120 down here later on I'll be glad to take you up on that deal. In the middle of summer when you work up a sweat just walking out to the truck at 2 in the morning you know it's going to be a great day.

And I don't really need a note for my sun glasses. I have several pair. Somewhere.


----------



## slowp (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm trying to be an optimist. The ponds behind the dams will fill up better so maybe we won't have to turn off all the lights so those people who have so many pairs of sunglasses can keep cool this summer without killing all our salmon.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Unfortunately, I didn't go to the woods yesterday. It looked like if you didn't slide off the road, you might have a chance of getting clobbered by something blowing over or blowing out. Or maybe slide off the road and get clobbered. 

I will try to get out today. The deck is white this morning and it isn't frost. I have one pair of sunglasses and I know where they are!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 9, 2010)

I went out yesterday, but came right back in when even the wind-hardened trees along the river were blowing over and dropping widowmakers left and right.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

Yesterday was only 39F and windy.

It was 11F this morning. How many days until Christmas?



.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 9, 2010)

Didn't do anything yesterday - sustained mid 30 mph gusting to 50 all day. Today? Some better but wind still in mid 20s, gusts not too bad. Did get the rest of my load off the PU but not split, sharped a couple chains and did saw prep to go out tomorrow (knock wood) supposed to be "nice" per the noon news.

Harry K


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 9, 2010)

Really nice here today, sunny (where'er my sunglasses?) scattered clouds and almost 60°F. I've been working outdoors fixing machines and loving every minute of it. 


Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 9, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Yesterday was only 39F and windy.
> 
> It was 11F this morning. How many days until Christmas?
> 
> ...






260


I wonder if Santa has started his first of the two checks of the naughty and nice list?

Hope you get a day or two of sunshine before next Christmas.




Mr. HE


----------



## slowp (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a boring thread. I shall try to juice it up.

It was a dark and stormy morning. I made the decision to drive the chevy anyway and left the Subaru at home. Eeeeek, there was slush on the road, shoulda used the Subie. I putted on into work, meanwhile white hell was unleashed and the snow continued and began to turn the badly kept lawns white. Thoughts of the Donner Party went through my head.

I changed clothes and personalities and switched to the other Chevy. The White Death had turned to light drizzle in our mossy little community. How far would I make it? Would the logger have plowed? 

At the third switchback above the campground, the white death reappeared I kept on, still in two wheel drive, thumping over the occasional covered up tree branch. Soon it was time to put er in four wheel drive, and I did so. 

There were signs of death cookies along the shoulder. Someone had plowed yesterday, but plowed badly. A couple more miles and the Chevy came to a halt. The gate was closed. I looked for tracks, there were none. The Chevy was dragging and hard to turn around, but I made it. The thought of having to eat the MREs (vegetarian) inspired me to stay free of the deep snow and I returned to the lower elevation. 

Later: The Scary Bright Orb Appears or Where Did I Put The &%$& Sunglasses and Will The Used Dog Get Too Hot Waiting In The Pickup.

(He got his stitches out today but one was hard to get out and made a hole so he has a punkish gothic looking staple in his nose.)


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2010)

Hddnis said:


> I'll trade 'ya a can of Oregon rain for a can of California sunshine. I'll even throw in a note telling you where your sunglasses are.:greenchainsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job! It's raining here today. I'll send the sunshine along as soon as I can bottle some up.

Now, where the hell is my rain coat?


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2010)

HAH! Today has been very nice. I worked on freckling.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2010)

slowp said:


> HAH! Today has been very nice. I worked on freckling.



Pfffffftttt!


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 11, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Good job! It's raining here today. I'll send the sunshine along as soon as I can bottle some up.
> 
> Now, where the hell is my rain coat?





Wow, USPS usually isn't that fast. LOL

I should have used a bigger container because we are still getting showers here; maybe it will go away when you send the sun!

I put the location of your raincoat on the back of the note about the sunglasses. I hope the ink lasted, you never know when you put a note in a bottle full of water.



Mr. HE


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 11, 2010)

I gots to go shopping at Costco now. Have to stock up on TP and baby diapers.

Also cheese, can't live without that Tillamook Sharp Chedder.:drool:



Mr. HE


----------



## teatersroad (May 31, 2010)

due for a bump.

it's like the springs of 'yore here. as a kid we would always sit in the classroom, three days of school left or the like. dumping rain and no summer in sight. that's what we've got now. green as all get out, but no summer 'til July 5 anyways.


----------



## RandyMac (May 31, 2010)

We went three whole days without rain, wet today, I can hear the weeds growing.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 31, 2010)

And my friend is coming down from Fairbanks, AK where it has been 75F to 80F, to this icky stuff.

Oh well, it'll be perfect for Cougar (Terwilliger) Hot Springs.


----------



## RandyMac (May 31, 2010)

Please show us the photo again.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 31, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Please show us the photo again.



You know where it is! LOL Let's leave it there, please.


.


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2010)

A normal PNW Memorial Day weekend. For here. We were sitting around a campfire Saturday night during a sucker hole, talking about Memorial Day camping trips. Mine had snow as a topic. Climbing a little peak in a whiteout. Why? Because we were young and stupid. We only knew we were on the top because there was no more up. 

Well, I think the paint stripper has had time to work. Back out to the shop I go.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 31, 2010)

slowp said:


> Well, I think the paint stripper has had time to work. Back out to the shop I go.



Changing colors on your kitteh?

Camo would be awesome for the little hunter!


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2010)

The Grapple Cat just had a reminder of who feeds him. He can be aggressive.
He was playing, yowl and get in the way, and I of course, bumped him. I've tripped over him in the past and he is touchy. He jumped and attacked my leg. I shook him loose and hissed. He retreated and went back to merely watching. 

He's assertive, but that's what I wanted. The Used Dog will not go into the shop. That's cat territory. 

Now, back to scrape off more stripper. I thought we were getting some sun, but I guess not.


----------



## Hddnis (Jun 1, 2010)

A few light showers here today. Been pouring off and on for about two weeks now.

I'm in the middle of moving out of state. I don't suggest it. Way too much work. My shop has been a total pain, I never thought I would wish I had fewer tools.

:jawdrop:

The good news is I found the .50BMG brass that was missing.

I also found the circlip from the Stihl 044 I rebuilt last spring.

Before I leave town I have to be sure and stop by the saw shop and pick up my parts that I've already paid for.





Mr. HE


----------

